# Springfield 911



## lovefshn (Apr 28, 2013)

Would like some opinions from those who know about Springfield 911s. Given a choice between a Range Officer,Trp and Loaded, which would be the better made. I am looking for a range gun and only want to buy one. My price range is under $2000. Thank yo for any input.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The TRP would be my choice. Better finish than both, better barrel than the normal Loaded, checkered front strap which neither the Loaded or TO have. Adjustable sights...not a big fan...


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I like the TRP best, also, though I don't own one. I do have a Loaded Champion, which is the 4" model, and it is a great shooter and very reliable. I imagine that the quality is equally good on all models, with the only differences being in how much 'fluff and buff' they get before being sent out into the marketplace. I can only speak for the one I bought, which was nicely finished.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

First of all, they are all well made. The cost difference will come down to content/features.

TRP - most features, thus highest price.
Loaded - Meat & potatos of the SA lineup. Like a middle spec car, they have most of what most people want.
Range Officer - No nonsense Match pistol for those not worried about shiny stainless. They could have called it a Loaded if they'd felt like it.

You could buy any of these and be happy, assuming you get the features you want.
I have a Trophy Match (TRP's non tactical cousin), it's a very good gun. I have shot a Range officer and it's a hell of a lot of pistol for the money.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Pick the one you like for the money,SA has pulled their poo together since the early days.If the fit and controls are good with you,don't go for the fluff you don't like.If you want a touch of fluff off the one you're looking at that's not a huge deal.If they still use the 2 piece barrel-no fret-they'll handle a double charge also,just not as well but which isn't going to increase any danger to you over a one piece.KBs are KBs,but if it separates you have an extra vent to blow the slide and frame off your hand.


----------



## lovefshn (Apr 28, 2013)

Thank you all for your input!


----------



## Kutz (Nov 28, 2012)

Trp!


----------



## 8foot2x4 (Jul 5, 2013)

I too prefer the TRP. But if you think you will ever want a .22 conversion unit, you will have a hard time getting one to fit the tight tolerances on the TRP. For that, the Loaded would be a better choice.


----------

